# Do I need to gap the NGK IX Iridium plug (BKR5EIX-11)?



## FmrLCpl (Dec 29, 2004)

Just got a set of 4 NGK IX Iridium plugs (BKR5EIX-11, 6.99 each), it is factory gapped at .044 inch, the spec for the SR20DE engine is .035 inch, just wonder if I should leave alone at .044 inch or re-gap it to .035 inch, Has anyone use the NGK IX plug before, any input?

1996 200SX SER 2.0 5spd, 186,800 miles


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

FmrLCpl said:


> Just got a set of 4 NGK IX Iridium plugs (BKR5EIX-11, 6.99 each), it is factory gapped at .044 inch, the spec for the SR20DE engine is .035 inch, just wonder if I should leave alone at .044 inch or re-gap it to .035 inch, Has anyone use the NGK IX plug before, any input?
> 
> 1996 200SX SER 2.0 5spd, 186,800 miles


I don't think you can gap those plugs. You'll mess up some kind of coating or something. Not sure though, someone else will have to confirm.


----------



## shinysr20 (Jul 14, 2007)

NO THEY ARE PRESET , YOU WILL DAMAGE THEM!!! DONT EVEN CLEAN THEM


----------

